# Cytotec



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

Give me your thoughts on this to induce labor!! By the way, I started the thread on Anencephaly, so turn to that to get my background information of why I need information pertaining Cytotec..... Thanks!


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't do it! It's dangerous, can lead to uterine rupture, stress the baby, sudden start to painful contractions, etc. I was induced with cytotec with my first, would not recommend it to anyone.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hpienkos*
Give me your thoughts on this to induce labor!! By the way, I started the thread on Anencephaly, so turn to that to get my background information of why I need information pertaining Cytotec..... Thanks!

Do you know exactly what they plan to use to induce you? It may not be Cytotec. Cervadil is also a cervical ripener that can be used and is generally considered safer than Cytotec. The reason Cytotec is so popular is that it works really well. The reason it can be dangerous is that sometimes it works TOO well. But I believe that it is considered riskier when used for a full term induction, rather than in your situation.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for what you are going trough right now.

You have a right to talk to your anestesiologist before the day of surgery. Just ask your OB or call the hospital where you have scheduled your procedure and let them know that you want to talk to a. before the surgery. They might have more than one person assigned to you, but you can talk to any one of them. He will either meet with you or call you and you can ask him directly what and how he is planning to do. This way before agonizing about possibilities you will have at least something to start with. May be he is not planning to use this drug to begin with!


----------



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

THank you so much for the quick reply, so are you saying that Cervadil is safer and no side effects?


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

I am so sorry for your son. My son died due to trisomy 13. We didn't find out about it until 38 weeks. As for the cytotec, I used it w/ my 6 week m/c. It's totally different when used for early m/c's. I had no side effects at all. It went very smoothly-considering. I would keep getting feedback-esp. from people who used it at 20 weeks. Hang in there.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Don't go NEAR cytotec.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hpienkos*
THank you so much for the quick reply, so are you saying that Cervadil is safer and no side effects?

Cervadil is associated with fewer side effects that Cytotec. It does not work as quickly as Cytotec, but it can be removed if there are any issues and the dosage is more tolerant of small deviations.

But I would ask these questions of the doctors who will be doing your induction. If they say they plan to use Cytotec then ask them why what is their choice and say that you have read some things that concern you and are there other options. In your case you NEED a cerival ripening agent of some kind, not just Pitocin.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Misoprostol works very well in some cases where Cervidil does not. In the case of this baby, you're not as worried about uterine hyperstim with the miso. Uterine rupture in a preterm pregnancy induced with miso is extremely rare. We use it a lot for preterm inductions for fetal loss and it works well -- generally faster than cervidil. I agree that you can't just pit an unripe cervix -- you'll be miserable and it won't do much.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. I have used cytotec twice in loss labors. One time the baby was about 14 weeks the other the baby was 26 weeks. I was on lower doses for longer with the later loss. My body doesn't like to let go of my babies that have died and this is the only thing that seems to work (short of nonstop waiting which for me wasn't an option.). Cytotec isn't for inducing labor and people do get pretty freaked out about it, but there is a big difference between using it to induce a full term healthy pregnancy and a baby that is much smaller and not going to make it









You need to choose what works best for you and quite honestly who cares what others think.








once again for your hard decission

tara


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have had cytotec before, it was used to induce my labor with my first son. He was full term, and it was a horrible experience. Extremely painful and just awful. I would avoid it if you can.

I lost my daughter at 22 weeks. My cervix had not even started to dilate and they had to induce me fast because I had a uterine infection that needed to be treated. We just used pitocin, no cytotec or cervadil and I went from no dilation to delivery in just 2.5 hrs. So you may not need the cytotec at all to get things going.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I was prescribed Cytotec after my miscarriage to make sure that all of the fetal tissue would be aborted. I did some research and found that up to 8 wks of pg it is shown to be safe, but any later than that in pg there is a risk of uterine rupture. From everything I have read it is really not recommended as a labour-inducer. Good luck!


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

The reason Cytotec is so popular is that it works really well.
Another reason it is very popular is that it is very cheap and a tiny dose is all thats needed.

That being said I was induced with it and it was very painful and did not work well at all. I ended up w/ a c/s for failure to progress at 40 weeks 5 days.

I would demand another option.


----------



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

I went to the doctor today to discuss my options: So I explained to my doctor the concerns I have about Cyotec and she said, yes, I admit it is not approved by FDA for inducing labor but it is approved for patients with ulcers and it is because they don't have enough lobbyist to push it through to make it FDA approved. I was like okay, then can I take Cervadil which I reserached that can do the same thing.She said that Cervadil can do the same thing like Cytotec does, but it does not make your uterus contract to have contractions. And that Cytotec is used in the hospital all the time and they cut back on the dosages so that it never leads to your uterus rupturing. They have never had this happening because they monitor it very carefully. Plus she said that the hospital does not carry Cervadil!!!! Augh! So I am just praying that God will allow me to contract like after the first 3 dosages of that med. Because they said it can take up to 10 dosages given every 3 hours to make your contractions come! And she said Pitocin can be used later after my uterus is ripe with the dosages of Cyotec.

Now what? I go in tomrorow night at 8pm (May 17th)


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

The first time I did it it took 2 doses orally. The second time we went with a less dossage and I took it every 12 hours, my son was born on the 4th day, the first 3 days were very mild contractions then the last day it became a full labor.

If you are not comfortable with the choice you don't need to do it, it is a pretty sucky choice to have to make but you do want to be comfortable with your decission.








and good luck tommorow

tara


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

They can't make you do anything. If you just want to go with the pitocin, then just use the pitocin. I don't trust how certain your ob sounds about it not causing uterine rupture. This is a listed side affect, and her brushing it off like that makes me a little uneasy. For me at 22 weeks the pit was all that was needed. That was the shortest labor I have ever had. With my first when the cytotec was used they put it directly on my cervix and I only required two doses 2 hrs apart to get things rolling, but it still took over 12 hours to get from 0 to 4 cms.

This is such a hard decision and I am so sorry that you have to make it, but don't do something that you aren't comfortable with because that is what your ob wants you to do.







s to you as you have to make this decision. I will be thinking of you tommorow.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

i have been reading without posting and i just want to send you all of my good thoughts today, please know that there are many women here who are keeping you in their thoughts today. it is so hard to balance all of this new information being hurdeled at you, especially surrounding such a sad and horrible circumstance. i just hope that you can come to peace with the decision you make today, and that your labor will go smooth and without too much discomfort.

it may be difficult, but it may help to try and separate all of the hard thoughts with the fact that this is your son's birth. you can birth him into this world with so much love, and that love can be the base underneath all of the sadness and pharmacuticals. i hope that you are able to spend some time with your son. i have cried some hot tears for you and your son, and i am so sorry you have to say goodbye now. please when you have the strength come back and let us all know how you are doing...


----------



## littlemama06 (Oct 29, 2005)

You are in my prayers, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------

